# Hops Rhizomes



## jsan (26/5/08)

hi fellow brewers

i'm looking to get hold of some hops rhizomes this winter as i've got the room to plant some. i've looked through some threads and taken the advice and sent an email to Stewart in tasmania. haven't had a reply yet. i'm hopeful he is still the man to contact? can anyone confirm this? Is there any other options for getting some rhizomes to the sydney area?


----------



## wyatt_girth (26/5/08)

Keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## matt white (26/5/08)

If you want either Pride of Ringwood or Chinook I can help you out. Drop me an email and we'll sort something out.


----------

